# nice to meet you and thank you



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

just wanted to say hi and to tell you a bit about myself. I'm 34 and have been ttc for over 10 years i suffered an ectopic in Feb 1994 which wasn't found till i was 14 wks pregnant i was very ill and nearly died and lost my right tube. Had a laproscopy a few months later to check my left tube as I'd been in such a mess with the ectopic. they found fluid in the tube so drained it but told me the tube was too damaged so the only option was ivf.

Had my first ivf treatment in Feb 1995 had 3 embryos transferred but it sadly failed. In July i found out i was pregnant but at 7 wks it was found to be ectopic and so i lost my remaining tube.

two months later my husband  left me for someone else and had a baby naturally with her (although they have since split up) he told me he couldn't handle never having children.

met my DH and Had my second go at ivf in August 1997, 2 embryos transferred but failed to implant.
3rd ivf in may of 2000, 2 embryos transferred and again failed to implant.
4th ivf in December 2000, 2 embryos transferred still no implantation.

Decided to give it a rest for a while got married enjoyed life for a while and am now about to start a fet cycle with the 7 embryos which were frozen from my last cycle.

I'd like to say a big thank you for this web site as its some where to share your feelings with others in the same situation and i wish there had been something like this all those years ago when i first set out on this very stressfull and heartbreaking journey.  

THANK YOU
      



Lisa


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to FF. Glad you found us eventually. I had 2 cycles before i found the site and agree i wish it had been here before.
I am wishing you loads of luck for your FET you have certainly been through enough. I know you will get loads of support and help from the other ladies on here.
We have a cycle buddies thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,68.0.html
where you will find other ladies cycling at the moment. Or there is an FET thread as well here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,8.0.html
If you have any problems just shout. Good luck again

Love Kim x xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to Fertility Friends, i am so sorry to read your story, what a lot of emotional torment this IF can give us, i am glad you now have a loving DH who is supporting you through this.

We will all support you also through your journey and i wish you lots of luck, Kim has given you a couple of places you can post in if you want, all the girls are so friendly and will hold your hand all the way through this journey,  you are not alone anymore hun.

Good luck

Hugs

Mel

x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Lisa

I would just like to say  and welcome to ff.

I am so sorry to hear of all u have been through 

This place is fantastic and willhelp u through your darkest moments. Nothing is to much for the ladies on here and they are always a fantastic support.

I wish u all the luck in the world with your treatment from here on in.

Love Charlotte


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Lisa 

Welcome to ff hun wishing you so much luck with your next treatment 


love always lilly xxx


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Lisa  

Welcome to FF and best of luck with your tx.

FF is a fab place and I know that you will find the support and understanding that I have found so helpful on this site.

Nic G xxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Lisa

Just wanted to welcome you and say hi!

Laine x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry about you terrible time.

I just wanted to wish you good luck with your next cycle ... this site is wonderful!!!!

Belinda x


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

thank you everyone for your messages of support it really means a lot to me. I'm so glad I've found this site and i can share my fears and anxieties with you all and know that I'm not alone.
Reading other peoples stories gave me the courage to tell mine and I'm glad i did.
the honesty on this site is so overwhelming i find myself crying as i read peoples stories. Realizing you're not the only one going through this makes an enormous difference.

good luck to all of you

Lisa x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

Good luck with your next treatment

love
suzie aka olive x


----------

